# Grafik-Tablett / Alternativen zu WACOM?



## kAb (9. Juli 2003)

Ahoi zusammen.
 Der letzte thread zum Thema ist etwa 2 Jahre her, also lohnt´s sich mal wieder ´drüber auszutauschen ...
Ich benutze seit über 3 Jahren das WACOM GraphireI und wollte seitdem nicht mehr ohne.
... nicht ohne wäre natürlich, wenn man sich mal ein Tablett zulegt, was das A6-Format übersteigt. Bei dem WACOM IntuosII muß man da je nach Bezugsquelle mit ~500€ rechnen. Da reisst der Gedankenstrang über ein größeres Tablett schnell ab ... 
ABER jetzt:
AIPTEK bietet ein A4-Tablett an und ich habe es bisher so zwischen 80 und 100€ gesehen. 
Produktinfo vom Hersteller http://www.aiptek.de/de/pr_hyperpen_12000u_03.html 
HyperPen 12000 nennt sich das Ganze ... welch ein Name 

Hat jmnd das Ding schonmal live & in Farbe gesehen oder sogar schonmal in der Hand gehabt?! Es interssiert mich wirklich, was man da von AIPTEK geboten bekommt ... bisher habe ich ja die Produkte in die "YPS-Gimmik-Ecke" gestellt ... aber man kann ja nie wissen.
Wer weiß etwas darüber zu berichten?


----------



## Rodpacker (9. Juli 2003)

Olla,
also ich hab grad mal kurz über die Stats von dem Ding geschaut & obwohl ich generell eigentlich der Meinung bin, dass auch andere billigere Hersteller Gutes bieten, muss ich sagen, dass das Ding mit Sicherheit nicht annähernd an ein Wacom rankommt. Zum Beispiel hat hier das Spitzenprodukt gerade einmal halb soviele Druckabstufungen wie das Intuos1, was ja wohlgemerkt mitlerweile nun auch schon einige Jährchen alt ist!!! Ob man jemals alle - ich glaube - 1240/1o24 Druckabstufungen des Stiftes einzeln nutzen kann und wird sei zwar dahin gestellt, aber auf jeden Fall zeigt es mir, dass der Stift von Wacom um einiges drucksensitiver ist als der von Aiptek. 
Soweit ich vom Bild her urteilen kann, ist das Ding Hardwaremässig auch noch weit von Wacom entfernt und ob alle Anwendungen irgendein gerade auf den Markt gekommenes No-Name-Produkt schon unterstützen ist wahrscheinlich auch fraglich.
Ich habe mir letztens ein A4Oversize Wacom Intuos gekauft und bin so hammerhart zufrieden damit!!!!!!
Ich weiß, normalerweise sind die sackteuer und vorallem die aktuellen Intuos2!!!!
Aber ich hab' mich da so'n bissl informiert und rausgefunden, das bis auf ein Facelifting, einer Stiftänderung (die sich allerdings unsinniger Weise nur auf den Griff bezieht) und einer Veränderung der Frequenzen zwischen Tablett und Werkzeugen nichts geändert hat!!!!  Die Frequenzänderung gab es auch nur deswegen, weil das Intuos1 angeblich Radio/Fernseh usw. gestört haben soll...kann ich aber absolut nicht nachvollziehen!!!!!Iss bei mir nicht der Fall!!!!  na ja auf jedenfall werden die selben Treiber benutzt und auch Wacom höchstpersönlich konnte mir auf eine Anfrage keine weiteren Unterschiede aufweisen!!!!
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Geh zu eBay und hol Dir 'nen A4Oversize Intuos1!!!! ich hab für meins inclus. nagelneuem Stift mit 5Spitzen und 4DMaus(!!!!!!!) so um die 150€ gezahlt und das fand ich selbst für mich als Studenten für das Teil noch erschwinglich!!!!
Und das Teil kann ich echt nur weiterempfehlen!!!!
Hoffe ich konnte trotz viel gelabber weiterhelfen ;-)

greetz Rod


----------



## kAb (9. Juli 2003)

150€ für nen A4-WACOM scheint mir echt ne coole Angelegenheit zu sein! MERCí für den Hinweis!!
Und dann auch noch eine Maus, die kompatibel zur 4ten Dimension ist


----------



## Martin Schaefer (9. Juli 2003)

@ Rodpacker:
Hmmm, bei 49 (neunundvierzig) Ausrufezeichen muss ja was dran sein,
an der Begeisterung, die ein Wacom im Anwender auslöst.  

Gruß
lightbox, der auch "Wacom-only" denkt


----------



## Jan Seifert (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lightbox _
> *Gruß
> lightbox, der auch "Wacom-only" denkt *


Da schliess ich mich an. Bin zwar nicht der große Zeichner,
aber ein Wacom musste es dann doch sein 

Also, immer nur Wacom kaufen.
Lagaf: Wann gibt es wieder Werbegeld von Wacom?


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. Juli 2003)

@all: gibt es überhaupt beachtbare Konkurrenz zum Wacom?

/me Wacom Intuos II A4 User


----------



## zone (12. Juli 2003)

mal ein kleiner wechsel des themas...

wacom is sicher mit abstand das beste in der richtung aber auch das teuerste...

und wofür braucht man den ein tablet in a4oversized format?!
ich find ja mein a5-tablet manchmal fast schon zu groß...

ansonsten kann ich von den aiptek nur abraten..en freund von mir mußte da alle 2 wochen die batterie im stift (ja, im stift!) tauschen,jetzt nimmt er die immer raus wenn des nicht gebraucht wird..
is also nich so toll

greetz zone


----------



## BSE Royal (12. Juli 2003)

Ich habe das Intuos" A4+ und bin mit der Größe absolut zufrieden.
Brauchen kann man es z.B. in diesem Fall:

Handzeichnung, die nicht nur kleines Scribble, sondern detaillierte, großformatige Zeichnung ist, die man nun präzise umsetzen will, ohne den Schwung aus der Hand zu verlieren.

Buntstift in Illustrator- nachfahren und das wars! Geht suer schnell und sieht gut aus.
Zeichnung einscannen, als Vorlageebene und dann per Zeichenstift nachziehen bietet auch gute Ergebnisse, jedoch zeitintensiver und weniger individuell, da durch die Bézierkurven für gewöhnlich der eigene Strich ein wenig verloren geht!

Da ich persönlich viel zeichne und digitalisiere, behaupte ich, ein A4+ Tablett ist durchaus sinnvoll für mich.

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## Hankman (12. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute !

Also ich bin nach wie vor Maus-User und frage mich, ob ein Tablett die Sache wirklich so vereinfacht. Lohnt es sich wirklich 150€ bis 250€ auszugeben ? Oder kann man es wirklich nur zum Zeichnen gebrauchen ?

Würde mich sehr interessieren,
Hank


----------



## DanMcFly (12. Juli 2003)

Also ich komme mehr aus der Programmierer / 3D - Ecke und hab mir vor 3 Jahren das kleine Wacom-Graphire geleistet. Zum coden ist es definitiv nicht brauchbar und im 3D hab ich es ehrlich gesagt gar noch nie ausprobiert. Aber wenn ich im PS unterwegs bin dann hat es schon seine vorzüge.

Ich persönlich hab auch nicht gerne grosse Tablets, weil ichs nicht austehen kann wenn mein Arm eine Distanz von 30 cm fahren muss und ich so unsauber werde. Desshalb reicht mir mein A5 (wo ich sogar noch die aktive Fläche verkleinert habe -> damit ich alles aus dem Handgelenk heraus machen kann) völlig aus.

Gerade zum radieren oder ähnlichem im PS ist es für mich unentbehrbar geworden. Ist komischerweise auch die einzige Arbeit wo ich meine 512 Druckstrufen wirklich gebrauchen kann.

Fazit: Ich glaube ein Table hilft im Graphischen Bereich schon enorm, man muss es halt einfach nur nutzen und ein bisschen daran gewöhnen.
Für Anfänger würd ich so ein günstiges Graphire empfehlen um das ganze mal kennenzulernen. Wenns passt, kann man immer noch ein grosses teures kaufen. Ausserdem hat doch unserin meist mehr als ein PC, somit kann man das andere dann am anderen installieren


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. Juli 2003)

@ kab:

Tu alles, aber bitte hol Dir kein Aiptek!

Ich habe selber 2 davon gehabt (und habe derzeit leider auch noch eins), aber die Dinger sind "der letzte Dreck":

· Ungenauigkeit
· Störanfälligkeit
· Ausfallquote
· Folgekosten (Batterie -> siehe auch Posting von zone)

Tu Dir ein Gefallen spar noch einwenig und kauf Dir was vernünftiges!


----------



## Fean (12. März 2004)

Alter thread, nun ja, habe durch zufall via google hergefunden weil ich mir gerade ein neues tablett kaufen will..

Ich werde mir wohl ein Graphire 3 A6 holen, weil ich nicht sonderlich viel geld rauswerfen will, aber - das ist nicht grund meiner anmeldung.

Grund ist eher was ueber die Aiptek tablets gesagt wird hehe. Meine erfahrung ist folgende..

Ich habe seit 2 jahren das Hyperpen 6000U, damals fuer 30DM erstanden bei Atelco. Jawohl, 2 jahre, und es funktioniert immernoch einwandfrei, mit dem selben stift, und gerade mal einem einzigen batterie wechsel.

Ich habe keine kleine batterie hier gehabt, und deshalb eine groessere mit isolierband drangeklebt  Es sieht schrecklich aus, das tablett ist vom benutzen schon richtig angeschlagen, etc. Aber es funktioniert immernoch wunderbar. Die 512 druckstufen reichen voll und ganz aus, es ist prezise genug, etc..

Natuerlich ist Wacom besser, aber fuer die meisten reicht ein Aiptek, die buttons am stift benutze ich so gut wie nie, und der radierer hat mir auch nie gefehlt (in photoshop einfach E druecken, zum weitermalen B ..etc)

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## docma (12. März 2004)

hy

hatte genau das gleiche vor entweder der "graphiere 3 classic a6" oder
"intuos2 a6" oder das "airptek hyper pen 1200 a4"

was würdet ihr kaufen?

der graphiere hat eine empfindlichkeit von 512 wie das
airptek auch ist aber viel kleiner und beim intuos ist
gut das er diese programierbaren felder hat was wie ich weis
der grpahiere nicht hat.


----------



## zone (12. März 2004)

Ich denke mal dass das vor allem eine frage der Folgekosten ist!
Bei Wacom sind die praktisch 0, bei Aiptek halt immer mal wieder für Batterien...
und, das wenn du keine da hast, Du das Tablet nicht nutzen kannst sollten die mal alle sein!

Auf Arbeit hab ich ein Wacom Intus 1 zur Verfügung, also mit den Tasten oben, und muss mal sagen das ich die so selten nutze das es mich nicht stören würde wären die Tasten nicht da.

gruß zone


----------



## docma (12. März 2004)

Ok danke, dachte die tasten wären noch wichtig

Jetzt mal erlich ist der hyper pen wiarklich so schlecht, ich finde
es ischd schon einen unterschied ob man ein a6 oder a4 format hat und
die empfindlichkeit ist ja bei jedem die selbe und schlislich kosten ja beide um die 100euro. Ob man nun ab und zu noch batterien kaufen muss ist doch egal, hat den jemand den hyperpen schon getestet?

mfg


----------



## zone (12. März 2004)

Also ich kann mir gut vorstellen das die Tasten für andere schon praktisch sind,
bloß ich hab mich halt dran gewöhnt das meiste über Tastenkürzel zu machen.

Und zu der anderen Sache, ich find Wacom schon vom "Gefühl" her besser (Verabeitung, Gewicht, Design  , sowas halt)
Aber das is halt auch immer Geschmackssache...

gruß zone


----------



## da_Dj (12. März 2004)

Also hab ein Wacom Graphire 3 A6 und finds zwar manchmal etwas zu klein geraten, aber hatte vorher A4 oder A5 von Aldi oder so [2 Jahre her] und das Teil war einfach nur eine Zumutung. Wenn ich mal wieder Geld hab, werd ich mir evtl. größeres Table von Wacom holen.


----------



## docma (12. März 2004)

puuuhh, dan befolge ich mal euren rat und kauf mir mal ein
wacom.

Schickt mir bitte auch ein bischen von eurem WERBEGELD  

danke und noch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## zone (12. März 2004)

Also wenn ich von Wacom was bekommen würde wär´s schon nicht schlecht!
Sind aber in der Richtung schon mit die besten, oder die Besten
Dann wünsch ich dir viel Spass mit deiner baldigen neuen Errungenschaft!


----------



## docma (13. März 2004)

hy eine kleine zusatzfrage:

 wie kan man einstellen das photoshop die verschiedenen stärken mit dem wacom stift auschaltet?

mfg


----------



## zone (13. März 2004)

Das kommt auf Deine Version an von Photoshop...
Schreib doch mal welche du hast!

gruß zone


----------



## docma (14. März 2004)

Photoshop CS


----------



## zone (14. März 2004)

OK, dann schau mal oben rechts in der Ecke.
Das sind ja diese "Drop-down"-Menüs & das erste davon heißt Pinsel bzw. Brush.
Hier dann mal auf den ersten Eintrag klicken (Formsteuerung), da gubt es dann wieder ein Menü zum ausklappen, indem du dannn den eintrag auf "Aus" stellst.
Sollte alles gewesen sein...

gruß zone


----------



## docma (16. März 2004)

Hallo

konte es noch nicht testen aber danke.

Kleiner Tipp auf der Homepage bei wacom gibt es spot billige zeichenbretter,
sind so billig weil sie als austelungsstück dinten, sind aber im besten zustand.

mfg


----------



## co-mic (3. Januar 2010)

ich weiss, ich bin 6 jahre zu spät...
aber google spuckte bei meiner nachfrage/ meinem problem immer direkt an 3. stelle diesen thread hier aus. von daher find ich (sogar als gast) eine hervorhebung dieses threads sinnvoll!

also...
soll keine werbung sein, aber wacom, nix anderes
alle anderen marken bringen probleme
kaputte stifte nach einem halben jahr, inkompatible treiber,  "alles ruckelt" trotz 1024 dpi, etc

der grosse unterschied is halt, dass die teueren wacoms mehr knöpfe/tasten für shortcuts/funktionen besitzen die keine sau braucht
von daher rate ich jedem: 
wer zeichnen kann/will:
kauft sich ein billiges wacom
und wer direkt sehen muss was er da grade malt muss sich halt ein cintiq für >900euro kaufen
ich bin zeichner und kein computer-grafiker
...egal welches wacom man nimmt, es is ok


----------



## georg32 (21. Januar 2010)

Tu es dir echt nicht an und hol dir so nen Aiptek, außer Apple gibt es für mich nur noch noch Wacoom die es m.M. verdient haben sich Vormachtstellung auf die Stirn zu schreiben. Ein Wacoom ist Qualitätsgerät und Spielzeug zugleich, es macht einfach spaß, selbst nen Bamboo Fun ist schon genial, hab ich selbst, hab zwar schon das 3. Pack Minin verbraucht, aber kaputt gehn die DInger echt nicht.


----------

